# Trivia 1/4



## luckytrim (Jan 4, 2020)

trivia 1/4
DID YOU KNOW ...
Dogs were the first domesticated animal and therefore, most  likely, our
human ancestors' first pet. Historians believe the first  domesticated dogs
became pets in the Paleolithic Era.

1. If you squeezed all of the islands of Japan together into  one landmass,
which of these US states would it be closest in size  to?
  a. - Montana
  b. - Ohio
  c. - Rhode Island
  d. - New Jersey
2. Name That Rock Band ...Richie Blackmore, Ian Gillian, Roger  Glover, and
Ian Paice ...
  a. – Chicago
  b. – Ten Years After
  c. – AC/DC
  d. – Deep Purple
3. What is the family name of the Dutch royal  family?
4. This drawing toy creates beautiful geometric patterns by  tracing points 
in circular sets of gears as they roll around inside one  another. Under what 
name was this timeless toy first marketed by Kenner in the  United States in 
the 1960s?
5. If I suffer from Celiac Disease, what is my problem  ?
6. Can you name two Champion Boxers with the first name of  Floyd ?
7. What is the Capitol of Kansas ?
8. Who or what is Pennsylvania named after ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Famous outlaw John Henry “Doc” Holliday was kicked out of the  Pennsylvania
College of Dental Surgery, after beating up another student,  his fourth such
incident in two years.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - a
2. – d
3. Orange
4. Spirograph
5. Allergic to Gluten
6. Patterson & Mayweather
7. Topeka
8.  Admiral Sir William Penn,  the father of William Penn  (Junior)

CRAP !!
Although people may expect Doc Holliday to have been a rowdy  student, that
was far from the truth. As a child, Holliday suffered from  speech
impediments and a cleft palate. Through corrective surgery and  hours of
lessons from his mother, Alice, Holliday recovered from both  conditions.
According to historical accounts, Holliday excelled in school.  As a
teenager, he attended Valdosta Institute, where we learned  rhetoric, math,
and history. He also became fluent in Latin, French, and  Ancient Greek. At
age 20, Holliday received his Doctor of Dental Surgery from  the Pennsylvania
College of Dental Surgery.
In 1866, his mother,Alice Holliday, died of tuberculosis. Her  death greatly
impacted John Holliday, as he and his mother were very close.  Three years
later, his father married Rachel Martin, who was eight years  older than him.
John Holliday soon left his family to practice dentistry in  Missouri and
Georgia.
Sometime in his teenage years, Holliday’s adoptive brother,  Francisco, also
died from tuberculosis. Holliday seemed to escape the tragedy  when he began
practicing dentistry. However, he soon learned that he  suffered from
tuberculosis as well. He was given a few months to  live.
After Holliday moved to Dallas, he partnered with a friend of  his father,
Dr. John Seegar. The two won various awards for their dental  work. Holliday
ended up living far beyond his initial diagnosis, but he  suffered from
coughing spells at unlikely times. In the 1870s, his dentist  work slowly
declined.
However, Holliday discovered another money-making route:  gambling. He had
such a knack for gambling that he soon relied on it as his  main source of
income.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doc_Holliday


----------

